# Compound bow combo....



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Grad present:

$600 ....what compound bow combo do you buy and why...(it's for me) ... 

I should add that I want something where I could leave the store and shoot a deer .....

I guess what I am saying is ...can you throw some ideas and names of bows out there that would be a good buy ....and then I can try them at my local store ...I have looked at the Diamond Rock so far......


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

If I'm in your shoes, I go to my local sporting good store(s) and shoot a bunch of different bows. Then base my decision on what feels the best. There's a lot of great bows out there, you just have to go out and find what suits *you* best and meets *your* preferences.

The only bow I've ever owned is a Parker - Hunter Mag. We've always gotten along just fine.
:beer:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

What Hamm said all that matters is how the bow fits you!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Check out the newer martin firecat. Great bow and it retails for $599.


----------



## cabowhunter (Apr 18, 2008)

Just find one that fits you...thats most important, forget any brand hype. There will be alot of quality bows to choose from.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm off today ...wish me luck ....thanks again


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

WEll I ended up getting a Diamond Rock 60lbs bow......they didnt have the combo so I had to get it naked ...which actually worked out awesome.....with cabelas coupons and points...I got an $850 setup for $595...so I'm pretty happy and it looks pretty sweet...I shot it in the store and I think it'll be great...can't wait to get to the range but it's pouring rain out here ...I'll have to wait ...thanks for the help


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome! Good luck man!


----------

